# IPAD et Synology



## sapiens07 (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

Savez vous s'il est possible pour un IPAD de lire des videos, photos, musique qui sont stockés sur un disque Synology ou disque externe via le Wifi ? et quel serai le programme pour naviguer sur mon synology (sur XP je navigue en utilisant les lecteurs X: F: etc..) pour uploader des video que je telecharge d'internet pour ensuite les transferer sur mon synology,  comment ca se passerai avec l ipad ? 

Merci


----------



## Dramis (28 Avril 2010)

Tu achetes des videos sur itunes et elles sont copie sur l'ipad.


----------



## sapiens07 (28 Avril 2010)

je veux pas qu'elles soient copiées sur l'ipad mais restent sur mon synology.

Je viens de trouver ca : l'air video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z68nlPZKJ5c

C'est deja un bon debut, sinon un truc plus simple ?


----------



## Picorette (29 Avril 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Savez vous s'il est possible pour un IPAD de lire des videos, photos, musique qui sont stockés sur un disque Synology ou disque externe via le Wifi ? et quel serai le programme pour naviguer sur mon synology (sur XP je navigue en utilisant les lecteurs X: F: etc..) pour uploader des video que je telecharge d'internet pour ensuite les transferer sur mon synology,  comment ca se passerai avec l ipad ?
> 
> Merci



Avec mon Qnap, j'utilise Air vidéo ou Stream to me, voir ici


----------



## sapiens07 (29 Avril 2010)

vconcept a dit:


> Avec mon Qnap, j'utilise Air vidéo ou Stream to me, voir ici



Merci, pas mal ton site


----------



## tuxbros (29 Avril 2010)

http://www.synology.com/fre/products/features/iPhone-Mobile.php

ca devrait le faire non ?

Tuxbros


----------



## sapiens07 (29 Avril 2010)

tuxbros a dit:


> http://www.synology.com/fre/products/features/iPhone-Mobile.php
> 
> ca devrait le faire non ?
> 
> Tuxbros



Merci tuxbros, j'avais deja telechargé DS audio de Synology sur mon iphone et l'ai utilisé via la 3G, c'est vrai que j'ai oublié cette solution, mais d'un point de vue user experience c'ests tres moyen, mais faut que j'approfondisse ca aussi quand j'aurai mon Ipad


----------



## ikeke (29 Avril 2010)

En te connectant au FileStation du Synology depuis ton ipad tu peux streamer les vidéos au format mp4


----------



## ecare (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

AirPlayer marche extrêmement bien en local, j'ai été très bluffé par la facilité de mise en place ! Tous les format sont supportés (.avi...), certaines vidéos (HD) semblent ramer un peu, mais cela doit pouvoir se solutionner avec certaines options...

Je n'ai pas encore paramétré le système pour y accéder à distance (WAN)...


----------

